# Confused about lap and dye results - couldn't get dye in cervix?



## JasperP (Oct 10, 2010)

Hello ladies

I had a lap and dye earlier today.  The surgeon explained that they couldn't get any blue dye into my cervix.  He said that he didn't want to force it, as it's a day surgery unit and don't have loads of facilities / staff if there were complications.  I've got to meet my fertility Dr and discuss whether to try again at a larger hospital.

He also found a tiny bit of endo.  I don't know if the two things are connected. 

I was a bit woolly so didn't ask any questions at the time.  Has anyone else had this?  I'm not quite sure what this means and whether it's another .

Thanks
Marcia


----------



## JasperP (Oct 10, 2010)

Bump.


----------



## pinkfairy2 (Aug 1, 2010)

It could mean that your cervix was a bit narrow.  When I went to have my HSG they couldn't get the cathetar into my cervix due to it being narrow as a result of treatment to remove abnormal cells.  I had to have it done under GA with cervical dilation so they could open the cervix up again.  Have you had any surgical procedures to your cervix?  I think people can naturally have a narrower cervix too.  Hope this helps - feel free to PM me if you want other information about my HSG with cervical dilation.


----------



## JasperP (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks Pinkfairy.

I've never had any surgical procedures, so I was a bit freaked out to come round and be told they couldn't do it!  The surgeon said I might need to have it done again at a bigger hospital, he didn't mention cervical dilation (or much else that was helpful).  I have an appointment with my specialist soon, hopefully he'll be able to explain more and next steps.

Marcia xx


----------



## staceyd8655 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi im going for lap and dye in aug very worried thry have to do this as they tryed jycody but couldny g et catheter through so they sed der also going to strech my cervix also


----------



## littlepigeon67 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi all, 
I had this procedure done a couple years ago, due to having treatment to remove abnormal cells twice on my cervix. It's done under gen. Anaesthetic (No idea how to spell it!) you feel nothing! So, don't worry. Then it means you can continue with your journey.

Good luck


----------

